# .380 and .38



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

What's the basic difference between these two? From school math, I thought .380 and .38 were the same.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The bullet diameters are just about the same (.365 vs.358 inches) but the bullet weights can differ drastically. 100 grains is about the max for .380 ACP (although there are some higher, they are not practical or normally available) while 38 Special bullets can weigh over 200 grains. That means a typical .380 bullet will deliver a lot less energy than a typical 38 Special bullet when it hits the target.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A 38 is a revolver cartridge and is longer than the much shorter 380 ACP also.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

And just to keep things interesting, there's 38 Automatic, 38 Super Automatic, and 38 S&W.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

For visual comparison, the .380 is represented by the second and third from the left and the .38/.357 is seen third and fourth from the right.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

OK..what did you do with the one second from the right? hmmMMMMMMM?:anim_lol:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Make apples explode. .410 Slug ammo, Russian I got a case from Sportsmans Guide some time ago. I ussed to go up to the mountains to shoot when I lived in Colorado and always brought a selection of fruit to use as targets along with paper. Eco-friendly as Bambi and friends go to do clean up. Unlike some that used the same areas and shot glass bottles and such but never seemed to do any clean up.

The .338 WinMag made fun work out of cantalopes. My longest shot was @ 505 meters (lasered it several times while setting up the shot). Took 6 shots (wind) but I got a cantalpoe to lose it's integrity in quite a satisfying manner 










Winchester Model 70 Classic Sporter with B.O.S.S in .338 WinMag, Choate Ultimate Sniper stock, Harris swivel bipod, Konus M30 8.5-32x52mm. 
Winchester Model 94 in .357 Mag, Simmons Diamond reticle Shotgun scope with Peep-Thru mounts 
H&R Tamer in .410 
Medford Arms Chipmunk in 22LR 
Walther P22 
SiG P232 .380 (AF), Rainbow Titanium finish, Hogue grips 
SiG SP2022 9mm (30Apr08) , Hogue grip added 
SiG P228 9mm (KH), TruGlo TFO's, Hogue grips 
SiG P226 9mm (KA), Meprolights, Hogue grips 
SiG P220 .45 (JJ), Hogue grips


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

So, you're a fan of SIG? :drooling:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I go with what works. SiG's work for me and my hands. I've had and tried others in many calibers. Beretta makes a fine handgun, just could never get it to group like my P226 so I sold it. The grip to frame angle has NEVER been comfortable for me with Glocks. Grip safeties AND a manual safety on 1911's never cranked my handle in the Army and so I've never spent anything on them after I got out. I've shot friends Kimbers (early on, not recently in the companies history) and shot it well enough, just again it just never "did it" for me. I could go on, but for me, I'll spend my money on what works best.










....and with their Dopplegangers......


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

and I thought I was gun crazy! What an excellent collection. I'm jealous.


----------

